

FBI's Google Mashup for catching bank robbers - shibido
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2009/03/fbi-catches-rob.html

======
joshwprinceton
When I saw this I thought of an idea, not sure if its out there already...what
if you could text 911 with a crime in your area, and then it generates
heatmaps of twitter-like updates and as more people send messages, it raises
the temperature/urgency of the issue a la n4g.com

~~~
shibido
Hadn't thought of that, but it sounds extremely useful.

I imagine a heatmap would be more applicable to a SOS-type message though,
like say during a national disaster or other such catastrophic events. Search
/ rescue would be a lot easier, faster and more successful with a GPS
position.

Not at all being sarcastic - it sounds like an idea well worth running with.

~~~
joshwprinceton
yeah - perhaps a general sos messaging system would be better...crime could be
a subset

